# Why is the Hooded Claw trying to kill Penelope Pitstop?



## Chee (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't get it. He's always trying to kill that whore. I mean, they never explain it in the show.


----------



## Koi (Jul 16, 2009)

To get her inheritance.


----------



## Chee (Jul 16, 2009)

Seriously?...


----------



## Koi (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah.





I'm not a huge fan, honestly.  I only watch it sometimes because Race Motherfucking Bannon Johnny Quest is on right before.


----------



## Chee (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't like it either. I just caught that Wild West Peril episode and I was like "WTF is this shit?"

I don't see how killing her will get him money.


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 16, 2009)

You guys are hysterical.


----------

